
Huge mysterious stone spheres on Arctic island leave scientists baffled - Earth_Change
http://strangesounds.org/2018/07/huge-mysterious-stone-spheres-on-arctic-island-leave-scientists-baffled.html
======
nabla9
Most likely explanation is that these rocks have been rolling inside Giant's
kettle. Giant's kettles are formed while a bedrock surface is covered by a
glacier.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giant%27s_kettle](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giant%27s_kettle)

~~~
mkempe
The article doesn't depict pebbles but stones with a diameter of 2m. Your
suggestion does not make sense given what is known of such "kettles".

~~~
nabla9
Those kettles can be very large (10-13 m deep and wide) and the stones inside
them can be massive. The rock is consumed and sometimes there is only small
pebble left, sometimes very large stone.

Here is one from Finland: [http://www.suomenluonto.fi/wp-
content/uploads/2013/06/Kivi-2...](http://www.suomenluonto.fi/wp-
content/uploads/2013/06/Kivi-2-610x457.jpg)

------
Mister_X
Nothing mysterious about those Concretion's at all.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concretion](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concretion)

About 20 years ago, the end of my road was at Bowling Ball Beach, plenty of
concretion's to see there at low tide.

There are also a few different one's that are exfoliating from the cliff side
that look like hamburgers, very cool.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bowling_Ball_Beach](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bowling_Ball_Beach)

